#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Superconductivity Full Classroom Notes

## solo25

*CONTENTS:

*Superconductivity
Phenomenology
Electron-phonon interaction
Cooper problem
Pair condensate & BCS Wavefctn
BCS Model
Thermodynamics
Electrodynamics

Ginzburg-Landau Theory
GL Free Energy
Type I and Type II superconductivity
Vortex Lattice
Properties of Single Vortex. Lower critical ﬁeld Hcl
Josephson Eﬀect





  Similar Threads: Control Systems Full Semester Course Classroom Notes - Ebook FORMAL LANGUAGES AND AUTOMATA THEORY Ebooks, presentations and classroom notes covering full semester syllabus HUMAN COMPUTER INTERACTION E-books, presentations and classroom notes covering full semester syllabus Superconductivity ebook download pdf Microwave Superconductivity

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Hello, thank you for sharing superconductivity notes, very useful to understand the topic.

----------

